# 41 and pg with twins - any other older twin mums out there??



## shinyshoes

Just found out at our first scan that we're having twins. 

I know it's a blessing but am feeling completely overwhelmed at the moment - not helped by awful and constant morning sickness and a very active 16 month DD :wacko:

Is there anyone else out there who is currently pregnant or had twins a little bit older?

Looking for some buddies to share the journey with and/or advice from those who've lead the way :)


----------



## AngelUK

I had my boys at 42, I have no older kids though.
I had all day nausea till 14 weeks which was pretty bad but only had to throw up 4 times in total. The only thing that helped me a little was having ginger tea and ginger biscuits at the ready at all times. But I heard that you are either a hot or a cool person :haha: so for some women mint tea is better than ginger. 
I am not sure how much advice I can be as it seems like a life time ago that I had them, not just 3 1/2 years and one tends to forget things. But if I can help I will gladly do so :)


----------



## calm

I'm an old bird too :haha: I was 37 when I got pregnant, 38 when I had them. Morning sickness was bad for me, well, constant nausea to be honest, but not a lot of vomiting! I'm 39 now and they are nearly 1 year old. All I can say is, enjoy the tranquillity while you can :haha:


----------



## pcsoph2890

I'm 40 (just) 17w pregnant with twins and an extremely active 19m old daughter.

Luckily I had/have no symptoms at all except mega sore boobs. So v lucky!!!

I am finding it an effort with my daughter, hard to be as active as I'm finding bending/lifting, and general movement harder now - and its only going to get worse as I'm already getting a big bump, I'm going to be like a whale by the end!!! I'll just have to roll everywhere!!!


----------



## mowat

I turned 41 just after my twins were born in April and I also have a 5 year old. Not sure what advice I can provide. My pregnancy was pretty easy!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I'm 41 and was 40 when I gave birth to my girls. It's a lot of work but I love being a mom and taking care of my girls. My only advice is to plan for help once your twins are born.


----------



## calm

Buy twin bouncers, excellent for bouncing one with your foot while feeding the other twin!


----------



## shinyshoes

Wow, thanks for your replies - I did my original post and then haven't logged on for a little while. 

This week has been the first week that the sickness hasn't been quite so bad so I'm hoping that it might finally be starting to go - that would be such a relief!!

Have also started to get my head around things a bit more now so feeling much more positive about the whole 'adventure' :)

calm - great idea with the bouncers, my sisters have had babies recently so I'm planning on stealing as much as I can from them.

BabyHopes1974 - am def going to enlist whatever help I can, anyone who says they'll help are being warned that they may well find themselves on a rota so not to offer if they don't mean it!!! 

pcsoph2890 - wow sounds like we're in very similar positions, I'm at 15 weeks now and already am feeling things like lifting my DD to be a lot harder. My last pregnancy was a doddle didn't even have a bump until about 20wks but everything is getting tight now so I suspect this is going to be much harder - am dreading being huge. You must be coming up to your 20 wks scan now - are you going to find out the gender(s), do you know if they're identical? I'm told mine are from two eggs as they're in separate sacs. I would like to find out if I can - just to be a bit more prepared. Please keep in touch if you feel you can - it would be great to exchange notes as we go along :)

AngelUK - Peppermint tea!! Thanks for the tip, it's been a lifesaver. Everyone kept going on about ginger but it just didn't do it for me :winkwink:

Thanks for all your replies - it's really nice to know I'm not the only older twin mummy/mummy-to-be out there.


----------



## pcsoph2890

Yes 20w scan on Thursday, and yes we are finding out the sex. Just so I know whether to sell the girls clothes or get them from the loft and wash them in prep!
They are two separate eggs we put back in so both in their own sac.

I'm huge already I've really popped out this week. Getting loads of 'thuds' now all.over both sides.
Sleeping is a nightmare as I can't get comfortable in bed even with loads of pillows around me!!

Bit of heartburn so far but no sickness, or anything again. So everything good so far!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

My girls are now 19 months old. I was 38 when I delivered and I'm turning 40 shortly. I have much older children that are grown and live on their own so I didn't have that to contend with. My pregnancy was really rough after about 16w but that was due to complications. My girls made it to term though and are amazing. I find that I have Much more patience being an older mother but I sure don't have the energy I used to! I however have never left the girls for more than a doctor's appt with anyone. Im too much of a control freak so I haven't let others step in to help me. They eventually develop a routine that has made it much easier to handle them day to day.


----------



## shinyshoes

Hello - just wondered how you got on at your scan pcsoph2890 - do you know whether you have a pink, blue or multicoloured bump?


----------



## pcsoph2890

I've got boys........!!!!

I think I was taken aback as I think I was expecting girls or boy/girl. But they are both all good, heads down feet up near ribs which explains the high kicks near my ribs!! Now I have monthly scans to check they are growing ok. Both have their own placenta so fingers crossed they'll grow equally (although not too big I hope!!)

As I'm so used to shopping for my girl it's hard to look in the boys isle of the shops. But I'm struggling through (ha ha!!)
Come 5th Dec I'm selling all my daughter's clothes to make way for her brothers stuff, so hopefully we'll get some cash to get loads of stuff.

Really struggled at work this week. Nearly 22w now and just after lunch time I feel I cannot breath, everything is shoved up high into my rib cavity. The babies are kicking really high beneath my ribs. At the end of the day my legs are getting swollen and hard.

I think I'm going to find this pregnancy hard from now on. More I think the fact that when I get home I can't just chill out, I have my daughter who is now getting up at 5am ish, and goes to bed at 645pm, plus work in between. It's hard.... but I wouldn't have it any other way. Trying to potty train her too this week, so that's bard to plonk her on the potty every 15mins only for her to wee on the floor just before or after she goes on/off it!!! But I want to get it done before the boys arrive- so it needs to work!!


----------



## mbg81

Congrats!!


----------



## AngelUK

Congratulations, boys rock :)


----------



## pcsoph2890

I seriously underestimated how hard or should I say what an effort it is being pregnant with twins. 
This morning everything is an effort. Had to stop several times whilst putting on my tights to gather some energy and breathe....

Now I've got to go to work and I'm exhausted even before I get there!!

Fingers swelling so had to it a cheap engagement ring to wear as my wedding and real engagement ring too tight. Luckily my eternity ring is bigger so still fits.
Legs swollen at the end of the day. Just plain exhausted about everything.

Only just over 15w to go if I get to 38w!!!


----------



## shinyshoes

Had my 20 week scan today and I've got girls - I too had it in my head that it would be a boy/girl mix so was surprised but delighted too :)

Also they said that looking at my scan today they could actually be identical - won't find out until they're born.

pcsoph2890 - I know what you mean about finding this pregnancy hard - at 20 weeks I don't look particularly pregnant but I certainly feel it. I can hardly bend over, have painful sciatica on and off down my right leg and get breathless walking up the stairs. Dealing with my very active 17 month DD and working part time is completely exhausting........it's going to be a long few months I think. 

There is so much to do go get the house ready for two more babies, not to mention Christmas in the mix!!

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## AngelUK

congratulations on your twin girls :D


----------



## shinyshoes

How's everything going?


----------



## beetle

Hello ladies congratulations on your pregnancies - I just wanted to say hello and introduce myself! I'm pregnant with identicals and I'm going to be 46 in a few weeks time! They are my first and I agree that at 18.5 weeks pregnant I'm beginning to feel the strain! I'm a massage therapist so doing 1.5 hour long massages is really beginning to hurt my back - I've just invested in a back support to help but I'll be very relieved when I stop massaging in a few weeks time (if I last that long!). My feet swell by the end of the day but go back to normal after a nights sleep. I'm very out of breath just walking up one flight of stairs - and my bump is quite impressive for someone who hasn't had children! I can't feel them move yet although I'm sure it wont be long.
Oh and the heartburn .... what a killer! :)


----------

